# Where to buy spare buckles for Sidi Shoes



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

The buckle on my Sidi Dominator 5 broke today and I'd like to buy a spare. 

Anybody know where to get one? I've got an e-mail into Sidi Customer service right now and I took a quick look at a few Local shop sites but can't find a definitive answer where to get one.

I googled sidi buckles and couldn't actually find the one that is on my shoe (they're about 7 years old and I need new ones but for the next few months, buckles are cheaper than new ones!)

I'd really like to replace the buckles for a couple of months until I can get new shoes.

Anybody know? 

Thanks

YR


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

Deleted...wrong buckle...


----------



## Pair0dimes (Oct 6, 2008)

I picked some up at a LBS the other day. In my case it was Bicycle Sport Shop in Austin TX.


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

I busted a buckle last year and I think I got a new pair from CRC. They seem to have more Sidi selection and lower prices than shops in the states, and the shipping is pretty quick. If you spend enough (if you need other stuff...), the shipping is even free. The only downside is that you need to be home to sign for the package because it's coming from overseas (UK).

You _will_ hear from Sidi CS though (Krystal, probably), and they may take care of you. I wore deep grooves in the CF soles of my Dom 6 shoes from my eggbeater pedals and was looking to buy a replacement set. Since Sidi doesn't really sell just the sole inserts, she sent me a new set free of charge, calling it a warranty replacement. Cool.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

sorry bro...

i looked for the business card but must have thrown it out. I ran into this guy @ Sea Otter in the Sidi booth and he was from Marina California and was the USA rep. he gave me his card and a week or so after the Sea Otter I shot a couple pic's of my buckles and e-mailed them to him and he mailed me a pair of new buckles and a pair of instep straps for my 5-6 yr old sid's. simple install and I have new shoe's.

wait...wait!!!!! I found something on the net!!!!

here you go...

http://www.sidiusa.com/sidi/contact_sidi.html :thumbsup:


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I lucked into some in Bikewagon's $3 bin. Otherwise, check your local bike shop if they carry Sidi shoes. Otherwise Universal Cycles, Pricepoint, etc.

JMJ


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My LBS says they order direct from Sidi. Your LBS should be able to get the $ 2 buckle but its a small order. Could cost more in the headache for the shop so a 6-pack might be in order.


----------

